# Skeeter and Wheaties



## MoonRatZee (May 1, 2011)

I finally got some good pictures of me and my husband playing with the boys, so I though it was time to properly introduce them. xP



Wheaties is mine, and he's VERY docile. He's definitely a titty man and will sit there for over an hour (at times,) and let you scritch and kiss him. <33
http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/227619_1677353624747_1564680033_31264673_4839126_n.jpg
http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/229624_1677351904704_1564680033_31264660_8269471_n.jpg


Skeeter is my husband's and extremely hyper. We can barely get him to hold still for scritches! He loves to climb all over us and the couch, and will sit on shoulders for a few minutes.
http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/228449_1677351224687_1564680033_31264655_2653299_n.jpg
http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/227394_1677349904654_1564680033_31264644_5384163_n.jpg


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

Awesome ratties!!


----------



## MoonRatZee (May 1, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

They are adorable! Just curious, but what kind of cage do you have for them?


----------



## MoonRatZee (May 1, 2011)

Right now, just a temporary 2-level cage. I had thought that I would be getting rittens, but ended up falling for these two (and we had already gotten the cage,) instead. We're (hopefully) getting their new cage in two weeks - **** back-order crap. *rolls eyes* lol


----------



## SugarAndSpice (May 10, 2011)

Cute! Skeeter looks just like one of my old rats Zaphod.


----------



## MoonRatZee (May 1, 2011)

Ooooh, Zaphod is a beautiful name!


----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice looking ratties.



SugarAndSpice said:


> Cute! Skeeter looks just like one of my old rats Zaphod.


 ;D My first pet rat's name was Ford.


----------

